# Ww Prof Calls Campus Police On Black Student With Her Feet On The Back Of A Chair.



## nysister (Nov 16, 2018)

Thoughts?

I feel that the Professor was reaching.
While it is polite not to have your feet on the back of a chair, the reaction was beyond ridiculous. Especially considering she called the police the next class.


----------



## BrownBetty (Nov 16, 2018)

I have read a couple of articles on this incident.   I haven't watched the video because it will piss me off further.  All that said the WW overreacted.  She called the cops to remove her for what?  I have friends who are professors and everyone agreed that she was wrong.   We all know the motivation for this.

When I was in undergrad them white kids would act the donkey and not one time would a professor call security.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2018)

The student was wrong.   AND it's issues like this that are truly desensitizing the 'true' attacks upon the African American culture.   Folks hear it so much that their ears become dull and insensitive to it.    Her feet belong on the floor...period!   Stop giving people unnecessary / uncalled for reasons to single a Black person out.   Stop feeding the 'trolls'.   It's unfair to those who truly have legitimate causes to fight for.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 16, 2018)

It's ironic cuz they love to put their feet everywhere (especially on planes and trains). Guess not ok for a black girl  to do it.


----------



## beebstt (Nov 16, 2018)

The next class though? So petty.


----------



## nysister (Nov 16, 2018)

What do you think of the Professor's reaction?



Shimmie said:


> The student was wrong.   AND it's issues like this that are truly desensitizing the 'true' attacks upon the African American culture.   Folks hear it so much that their ears become dull and insensitive to it.    Her feet belong on the floor...period!   Stop giving people unnecessary / uncalled for reasons to single a Black person out.   Stop feeding the 'trolls'.   It's unfair to those who truly have legitimate causes to fight for.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Nov 16, 2018)

You’re supposed to be reporting crimes to the police, not annoyances.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> The student was wrong.   AND it's issues like this that are truly desensitizing the 'true' attacks upon the African American culture.   Folks hear it so much that their ears become dull and insensitive to it.    Her feet belong on the floor...period!   Stop giving people unnecessary / uncalled for reasons to single a Black person out.   Stop feeding the 'trolls'.   It's unfair to those who truly have legitimate causes to fight for.



Yes this is true, feet belong on the floor.......................................

But if a teacher can not engage the students or control the classroom, she has larger problems than etiquette. According to one article the professor had 'a preoccupation with students putting their feet on chairs and civil behavior in the class'.  It is important to be civil in a class but to call the police for what you believe is a breech of etiquette is uncalled for. These are young adults, not children you have to scold and the seats don't belong to you  (they are not harming your property).  Is this really the hill that you want to end your career on? I say this as both the daughter and sister of teachers - this is not the one of the things that should be of the  upmost importance while you are teaching.  She needs to retire.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> The student was wrong.   AND it's issues like this that are truly desensitizing the 'true' attacks upon the African American culture.   Folks hear it so much that their ears become dull and insensitive to it.    Her feet belong on the floor...period!   Stop giving people unnecessary / uncalled for reasons to single a Black person out.   Stop feeding the 'trolls'.   It's unfair to those who truly have legitimate causes to fight for.


I agree!!!!



nysister said:


> What do you think of the Professor's reaction?


*It was very much overkill, like ask the student to remove feet, if they do not comply then escalate.... 

I agree though, YT folks stay with BARE feet everywhere, but I am tired of the whole if they can do it so should we type talk.... *


----------



## dicapr (Nov 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> The student was wrong.   AND it's issues like this that are truly desensitizing the 'true' attacks upon the African American culture.   Folks hear it so much that their ears become dull and insensitive to it.    Her feet belong on the floor...period!   Stop giving people unnecessary / uncalled for reasons to single a Black person out.   Stop feeding the 'trolls'.   It's unfair to those who truly have legitimate causes to fight for.



But the issue isn’t whether her feet should be on the floor. Obviously they should be. The issue is whether or not it warrants the use of tax payer monies or an arrest record.


----------



## dyh080 (Nov 16, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> You’re supposed to be reporting crimes to the police, not annoyances.



Most universities have a Code of Classroom Behavior listing various levels of disruptive acts and their corresponding punishments.

On college campus if a student is asked to leave they generally must LEAVE. When a student fails to leave the professor can have the student removed via either campus security or campus police.

In some universities, this student could have also had her registration in the class revoked.

So, police were not called because she had her nasty feet on a chair...they were called to escort her OUT after she was defiant.

Let her try being defiant at her workplace and see how that will work out.


----------



## RocStar (Nov 16, 2018)

How anyone can defend the teacher's actions is beyond me.  


And I will leave it at that.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 16, 2018)

AnjelLuvs said:


> I agree!!!!
> 
> 
> *It was very much overkill, like ask the student to remove feet, if they do not comply then escalate....
> ...



because obviously in "their" eyes we can't.


----------



## RocStar (Nov 16, 2018)

The university concluded their investigation and said that the incident was not racially motivated.  

However, they concluded the professor did in-fact overreact.  The professor is not teaching anymore this semester and as a condition for her to return to teaching in the Spring she must go through some classroom management training and engage with the Teaching and Learning Services to "understand her internal and external factors negatively impacting her capacity to manage the classroom."

https://www.utsa.edu/today/2018/11/story/EighmyUpdate3.html


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 17, 2018)

This wouldn't even be on my radar unless another student complained to me about it.

I'm glad she got reprimanded.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 17, 2018)

Tryna figure out why baby girl had to rush and tell the press she didn’t think this was racially motivated  did she talk to anybody first?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 19, 2018)

It seems like the professor is not tenured and my best guess is that she's not getting tenure there.  She'd better start polishing up her CV.


----------



## DST1913 (Nov 19, 2018)

Soo what's missing here is did the teacher ask her to put her feet down and she didnt comply? And perhaps then asked her to leave and again didnt comply? For me given the inaction of the other students it leads me to believe this was the case. 

The story makes it seem like the girl put her feet up and teacher called police without saying anything to the girl. This feeds the racist narrative they are painting but is it the truth? I think if it happened this way students would have said something in her defense. The silence to me tells another story here like an altercation happened and then police were called.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 19, 2018)

Apparently the teacher is a troublesome person.   I think she needs to just retire. If your first reaction is to call the police or violence, you need a break.  AND, that's a big classroom, does it matter that much?  It's gross, but at least she's awake.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 19, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Soo what's missing here is did the teacher ask her to put her feet down and she didnt comply? And perhaps then asked her to leave and again didnt comply? For me given the inaction of the other students it leads me to believe this was the case.
> 
> The story makes it seem like the girl put her feet up and teacher called police without saying anything to the girl. This feeds the racist narrative they are painting but is it the truth? I think if it happened this way students would have said something in her defense. The silence to me tells another story here like an altercation happened and then police were called.



I don't think this is the case.  The memo from the university's president clearly indicates they are taking the student's side here...  since this is Texas, my guess is that Pamela Professor is a right-winger and is learning the hard way!


----------



## DST1913 (Nov 19, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't think this is the case.  The memo from the university's president clearly indicates they are taking the student's side here...  since this is Texas, my guess is that Pamela Professor is a right-winger and is learning the hard way!


I guess we will see. Sometimes they put out those narratives to appease the masses so they dont start a race thing. I in no way think calling the police was appropriate but I do want to know what happened prior to them being called.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 19, 2018)

I think timeline is important.

My understanding of the timeline is

(Days are my own)

On Monday student put feet on chair.

Upon returning to class on Weds, teacher demands student leave class - reason being feet on chair on Monday.

Student says this is rediculous and refuses to leave.

Teacher calls cops.

Side note : teacher is notorious for being loco.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 19, 2018)

PhonyBaloney500 said:


> It's ironic cuz they love to put their feet everywhere (especially on planes and trains). Guess not ok for a black girl  to do it.


I still don't know how they do it in cars.  It looks uncomfortable.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 19, 2018)

DST1913 said:


> Soo what's missing here is did the teacher ask her to put her feet down and she didnt comply? And perhaps then asked her to leave and again didnt comply? For me given the inaction of the other students it leads me to believe this was the case.
> 
> The story makes it seem like the girl put her feet up and teacher called police without saying anything to the girl. This feeds the racist narrative they are painting but is it the truth? I think if it happened this way students would have said something in her defense. The silence to me tells another story here like an altercation happened and then police were called.



From what I read, the students were defending her


----------



## ilong (Nov 22, 2018)

This article  seems to recount some of the details leading up to the police being called.   Students reported* "the professor"* had been* "irritable and stressed"* .  Her culpability is center stage, not the students.   Most importantly, the primary focus and question will be centered around her mental health and whether or not she's "mentally fit".   As the University's president stated "the incident shows issues that extend far beyond the events of yesterday".    Naturally, he had to choose his words carefully but more than likely she will  have to undergo a psychiatric evaluation, in order to return to the classroom.   

I believe she will suffer some very far reaching and life changing consequences from her decision.  Her future words and actions will be scrutinized, put under a microscope and analyzed, not to mention potential loss of employment and future employment.  She's an employment risk especially in today's times with so many "heinous crimes" committed  by individuals who "*just snapped*". 

In terms of putting your feet on the back or on a chair, I'm not saying it's right or wrong, however, there could be a valid reason for one to put their feet/legs on a chair/bench.  Due to my knees and ankle, at times, I have to elevate my legs (in public) on a chair/bench .   I do it in business meetings, at conferences, training sessions, anywhere where I must sit for a period of time.  My seating location at any event is such that it allows me an opportunity to elevate my legs and/or allow me an easy exit and not be disruptive, in case I get too uncomfortable or experience too much swelling.

  I'm not condoning someone just doing it, as I agree it's rude , however we should also be open-minded realizing everything is not *"black or white".*


----------



## nysister (Nov 22, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I still don't know how they do it in cars.  It looks uncomfortable.



You must be tall. 

For those of us who are a tad height challenged, there are few things more comfortable when you're feet are aching and you are sitting in a passenger seat than doing that.

It's as Hillbilly as all get out, but sometimes my swolen feet say "Yasssssssss Queen" and just make me!


----------



## ilong (Nov 22, 2018)

nysister said:


> You must be tall.
> 
> For those of us who are a tad height challenged, there are few things more comfortable when you're feet are aching and you are sitting in a passenger seat than doing that.
> 
> It's as Hillbilly as all get out, but sometimes *my swolen feet say "Yasssssssss* Queen" and just make me!



A thousand likes to the bolded!!!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Nov 23, 2018)

@ilong 

Me2!  My first day at a new job last year and I was asked what supplies I needed and I immediately asked for a foot rest. I had very specific requirements around it too. 

I elevevate my foot all the time due to multiple injuries to my left leg (ankle and knee).


----------



## nysister (Nov 23, 2018)

Ladies I use this at work and it's the difference in my foot swelling or not on days where my body seems more prone to edema.

Foot Hammock - It's the best under $20 I've spent in a while.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0781BQL4X?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


I will also wear and more stacked heel instead of stilettos when my foot needs more support.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 23, 2018)

I’m a little confused. Is campus police the same as campus security? Is campus police the same as city police?
I think the professor overreacted but if she kicks a student out of class, for whatever reason, isn’t it the student’s responsibility to comply now and fight it later?
idk. I hate how even the most innocuous interactions with any kind of enforcement personnel has the potential to escalate to death or serious bodily injury. The social justice warrior inside of me wants to rage indignantly, but the reality check says what’s the point of a petty fight you don’t survive? Be compliant and then sue them into the ground... I mean it seems money is the primary catalyst for meaningful social improvement anyway.


----------



## ilong (Nov 24, 2018)

nysister said:


> Ladies I use this at work and it's the difference in my foot swelling or not on days where my body seems more prone to edema.
> 
> Foot Hammock - It's the best under $20 I've spent in a while.
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0781BQL4X?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title
> ...


@nysister - thank you for the post!! I don't want to scare you or anyone else, but be careful with this type of device .

After I had my first knee surgery I placed a fold up (bleacher chair in a bag) chair underneath my desk to elevate my leg.   When I told my surgeon"about my great idea" he warned me that if the "back of my leg, where it bends" (directly behind the knee) is not supported, I would be right back in surgery.   Using the little plastic knee model in his office, showed me what could happen due to the stress placed on that area.


----------



## ilong (Nov 24, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> @ilong
> 
> Me2!  My first day at a new job last year and I was asked what supplies I needed and I immediately asked for a foot rest. I had very specific requirements around it too.
> 
> I elevevate my foot all the time due to multiple injuries to my left leg (ankle and knee).



Yesss!!!!    You may also want to invest in a small little rectangle pillow, to place on your office chair underneath your knees, from time to time.   Sometimes I get a tingling sensation in my knees  and placing the pillow underneath relieves the tingling.


----------



## nysister (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info!



ilong said:


> @nysister - thank you for the post!! I don't want to scare you or anyone else, but be careful with this type of device .
> 
> After I had my first knee surgery I placed a fold up (bleacher chair in a bag) chair underneath my desk to elevate my leg.   When I told my surgeon"about my great idea" he warned me that if the "back of my leg, where it bends" (directly behind the knee) is not supported, I would be right back in surgery.   Using the little plastic knee model in his office, showed me what could happen due to the stress placed on that area.


----------

